
QArt Codes (2012) - bkudria
https://research.swtch.com/qart
======
no_news_is
Original source is no longer available.

[https://github.com/search?&q=qart](https://github.com/search?&q=qart) for a
few different implementations, and some advancing the theory.

[https://github.com/vitrun/qart](https://github.com/vitrun/qart) \- cloned
from original source

[https://github.com/chinuno-usami/CuteR](https://github.com/chinuno-
usami/CuteR) \- picture with a bit of data dither

[https://github.com/scola/Qart](https://github.com/scola/Qart) \- Android app

[https://github.com/kciter/qart.js](https://github.com/kciter/qart.js) \-
javascript version, browser or NPM

